# Recommend an auto electrician Brighton?



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

As above, can anyone recommend an AUTO not habitation electrician in the Brighton area?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what about peter phifer, sorry never can remember how to spell his name,in Westbourne place, hove, the VW specialist.Not cheap but knows his stuff.
assuming you are referring to a VW.May we ask what the problem is.

cabby


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> what about peter phifer, sorry never can remember how to spell his name,in Westbourne place, hove, the VW specialist.Not cheap but knows his stuff.
> assuming you are referring to a VW.May we ask what the problem is.
> 
> cabby


Thanks mate, yes it is for my T5 Transporter. I didn't expand as it is likely a VW specific problem. The issue is that the wipers (sometimes) don't work (but only in the rain!) The VW part comes in as part of the safety features where there is a micro switch which senses if the bonnet is open. Accordingly if it is, certain features are disabled like intermittent wipe and the wash wipe. These are working, but it could be a switch issue or water getting onto the motor somehow (but I can't see how). I need someone more au fait with can-bus than I! and with VAGCOM.

I'm thinking Clarkes at Crowborough as well? Failing that I have a friendly VW commercial dealer in, wait for it...Maidenhead. It's a 160 mile round trip BUT he charges £45 an hour and my last full service and fluid changes saved me £250 over Eurovans prices who declined to match them!


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

A friend of mine got some electrical bits done on their motorhome at Autoworld in Lewes. Not far from Brighton BN7.

http://www.autoworldlpg.co.uk/

Julie


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Thanks. I think they may have gone bust though, as the yard has now been emptied.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried the VW owners club, there must be a forum on the net. I was going to mention the Lewes garage but was told they have gone.The place I mentioned is just up from the King Alfred, give them a ring and have a chat, am sure they will be helpful.If I owned a VW thats where I would go, been there 40 years or more.

http://pfeifferpartnership.com/

cabby


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Have you tried the VW owners club, there must be a forum on the net. I was going to mention the Lewes garage but was told they have gone.The place I mentioned is just up from the King Alfred, give them a ring and have a chat, am sure they will be helpful.If I owned a VW thats where I would go, been there 40 years or more.
> 
> http://pfeifferpartnership.com/
> 
> cabby


Cheers Cabby, I know the place it's next to Kev's, the motorcycle garage.


----------



## Spins (Sep 11, 2009)

If it's any help Autoworld are still in business but have moved their workshop to Ringmer, just outside Lewes.

Telephone: 01273 487001.






Of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most................


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Thanks mate.


----------

